# You Bastard! "A New Begining?!"[Players and Intrest Wanted!] [Feedback Requested!]



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2007)

wow.. it's been... *takes a look* TWO years sense I've posted on this site.. heh... it's been WAY too long.. and I for one miss my old game.... You Bastard! I miss those I played with most there too.. let me see if I can remember some names here.... hmmmm Dark Wolf comes to mind.. and my old friend Kalanyr... Number47... the head hancho when I first started... Knight Otu....Solinir.... Meowth... Niko.... wow... haven't seen him in a looong while..... and many many others... PLEASE for the love of all that is gaming holy... if those of you that used to play in You Bastard!... please post here.. I'd love to catch up... even suggest a channel and a sever on mIRC we can all get together and chat sometime... maybe possiby start talk of resurecting the game itself.. I hope we can all get together again sometime soon....

Well I've begun to shape the rules in another thread in which I will be linking here in this post later... in this thread though you will find ideas swimming around constantly between intrested people wishing to play YB again....and any all suggestions, comments, or issues and concerns are most welcome..... as well as a demonstration of how a batter is to look like in the YB realm as well.....

 The Rules Link as Promised


----------



## Rathan (Mar 31, 2007)

bump


----------



## Rathan (Apr 1, 2007)

bump again


----------



## Rathan (Apr 1, 2007)

bummmmmmp! hehe


----------



## Rhun (Apr 1, 2007)

Rathan, I think that most the people you are looking for no longer post, at least in the _Talking the Talk_ forum...if you go check the member list, you can look those people up. It looks like some of them haven't posted in years.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 1, 2007)

*hangs his head* yea... I've already noticed that... it's sad really.... and I myself don't have the means nor the knowhow to start the game over again..... I was just hoping maybe even if that's not possible.. it would be so to catch those who DID play here again and catch up.... I'll leave the thread up... in hopes....


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

bump bump bumparoo!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

bump


----------



## Berandor (Apr 2, 2007)

I played until it became too complicated for my tastes. It was fun.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 2, 2007)

wow... there's a familiar name..... see that's the thing my old friend.. I'd like to bring it back to it's simple beginning.... and with a few peoples help other than my own it might just be possible.. I found the old move gen.... and it's got all the complicated YB! 2.0 rules on the website... but we can ignore that.. but yea.. I realy would love to come up with some new paths and tiers and start over with a simplistic design


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 3, 2007)

TADA!!!

I'm still here too! Haven't been around this part of the forum for long now, but I've been here on ENworld since YB and before. I also miss the simple beginings of the RP heavy YB game. There is something to be said for rules lite gaming though I confess to liking the rules heavier version also. Heck, I'd still love to play a wizard based version of YB with spells and stuff instead of martial arts. Maybe even make the system generic enough to handle either or any concept?! Probably too much to ask, but it'd be cool. Maybe use the same generator process but have a button for martial arts, one for magic, and one for Psionic that each generate the same type of moves with different wording to make them separate but equal???

Rathan! I just remembered. I saw Number47 on ENworld a while back but he's got a different user name now! I must have seen something in his sig or his post referencing his old username. I don't remember what the new one was though, sorry.

Anyway, I too would love to see some form of YB returned to these boards for play and fun. We could even keep all the rules on a separate website and just link to it in all the playing posts so that we don't clog up this forum like we did originally. I'd be willing to try and contribute some time to the project or resurrection, but I can't promise how much. That, of course, is what killed YB in the first place. Being stuck in limbo for too long with no usable rules to keep the game being played. Makes me wonder if hashing out new rules in the forums here is the best idea. Too much of a committee thing and not enough iron fist enforcing it's will on the weak willed peasants!  Just kidding! (Kind of...)

Anyway, I gotta get some sleep before work tomorrow...I mean later today. So I'll come back and see what fruit this discussion bears in a bit a go from there. Later all!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2007)

YB actually sounds like fun.  I missed out on it when it was beginning, and by the time I got around to checking it out it was in such full swing that it was just a bit daunting, so I stuck to normal PBP... Anybody wanna gimme a quick run-through of these 'simple' rules?  It kinda sounded a lot like just normal free-form RPing, which I've been missing for ages.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2007)

ok..... for a more.. rules heavy version of our old game Jemal... check out this site.. http://webpages.charter.net/midknight/yb.html it's the actuall website to our old move generator.... now.... aside from the paths and tiers... the top portion of the rules link at the top gives you a basic overview on how to PLAY the game.... in any version that it may be in and also conduct and the like..... 

now... if you do check out the new tiers... you'd notice things get.... well.... power heavy... I aim to change that if and when I can resurect this passion of mine... I am pondering... at least to start to have it be exactly as you say... FreeForm RP.... which nothing but the match.... and the move and the judge... NO powers.... see how that goes and maybe add one or two buyable powers with Yen (explained in the rules heh) but no more than that.. 

I want this game taken SLOW... at least creation and rules wise... I think the over infulence of heavy powers and rules all too quickly killed thew game for some or most in the past.. I aim to keep it VERY simple.... let those people who want to play run away with character ideals and passions rather than ground them with heady powers and rules....

 in a sense... if you want a caster..... just make the flavor text you post along with your move genereated be about him casting a magic missile.... or if you are more the boxer..... have him throwing jabs and punches as he floats like a butterfly and stings like a bee..... things to this nature......

 this game WAS in fact the intended to be so utterly simple.... that people could do as they please (within reason mind you) and have as MUCH fun as their imagination would allow.... mind you I will be comming up with 'skeletal' paths and and the tiers to advance within them.... for now.. I beleive I'll just make them open ended.... no highest tier within the path.... person with the most notches on his black belt..... well they get bragging rights... simple as that..... 

those of you that wish to help are more than welcome.. and it's a honor to share something I miss play so much with anyone and everyone.... I mean.. there's no prize... no money... no anything except fun with you imagination.. and that's what's so great and so missed about this game.....

- Rathan


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2007)

sorry... had to get that all out..... wow... Phoenix my friend.. it's been TOO long... I'm glad to see SOMEONE I used to know here is still around... I'd almost given up all hope..... it IS so good to see you and yes... my crazy little self wants our old game back.. and if I have anything to say about it we will... I emailed Morrus this afternoon asking if and when I do deside to push forward with this if I could have my own forum.. or even a subforum for the game as it used to have..... doing so would eliminate clogging of the current forums heh... please please PLEASE keep in touch my good friend and post more here... and as I said in the post above.... any and all help with this little endevour would be a bouns for me like none other 

-Rathan


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2007)

for those of you who have seen the rule pages on the generator link.... and or who have played before you have seen how the paths are set up by now more than likely..... well I went ahead and made up some new paths.... that follow the four poles of metal pull.... Good, Evil, Chaos, and Law.... keep in mind this is just my brain spitting out a rough draft at 4:53 in the morning.... but I thought I'd post them and see what you all think....  any and all renaming suggestions will be welcomed and considered heh.... I also really liked the idea of signature styles in both the early and revised editions of the old game so I will more than likely keep those as well... what benifits they will give I've not thought hard enough on yet though.... suggestions here... again.. always welcome

*Path of Good:

Tier 1/Unskilled: No Ranks
Tier 2/Honored One: 0-2
Tier 3/Enlightened One: 0-4
Tier 4/Virtious One: 0-6
Tier 5/Valient One: 0-8
Tier 6/Saint: 0-10+*

*Path of Evil:

Tier 1/Unskilled: No Ranks
Tier 2/Thief: 0-2
Tier 3/Dark Warrior: 0-4
Tier 4/Vile One: 0-6
Tier 5/Master of Shadows: 0-8
Tier 6/Dark Lord: 0-10+*

*Path of Law:

Tier One/Unskilled: No Ranks
Tier 2/Law Giver: 0-2
Tier 3/Defender of the People: 0-4
Tier 4/Warrior of Truth: 0-6
Tier5/Knight of Justice: 0-8
Tier 6/Paladin: 0-10+*

*Path of Chaos:

Tier 1/Unskilled: No Ranks
Tier 2/Mischief Maker: 0-2
Tier 3/Unpredictable One: 0-4
Tier 4/Havoc Bringer: 0-6
Tier 5/Twisted Master: 0-8
Tier 6/Lord of the Void: 0-10+*

again just a rough draft... and as I said I want things to go semi slowly... so that's the reasoning for so many tiers for each path.... let me know what y'all think.... 

-Rathan


----------



## Rathan (Apr 3, 2007)

Buuuuummp!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 4, 2007)

Rathan... WOW! When the heck do you sleep?! When do you work for that matter?!

Well, color me excited too. Your tiers and ranks sound okay for now. My only question is whether or not things should be nailed down first before releasing it to the public. I know that can cause a downfall for the game too as it did last time. You see, I don't really believe that the abundance of rules is what killed YB2. It was the empty time between playing the game and waiting for the new rules to be released that killed it. It was all piled up on Kal mostly and we were waiting for it to get finished so we could start playing again. I fear that making up the rules as we go along and having it open for all to play while it's evolving will leave some on the outside waiting for the final rules to form so they can jump in and play.

What do you think of opening up 'playtesting' of the new system to a limited number of people until we finalize the initial rules? Then we could do a restart and maybe give the playtesters a leg up by starting one tier higher or something. Or maybe their playtest characters (one for each Path???) become NPC leaders of the initial dojo's for that path and live on in the world's history that way?

I can't believe you found Midnight's old generator and rules page!!! That's awesome! I had so much fun just clicking the buttons and making new moves and hands of moves! What I really miss isn't the system though, it's the people! Never did I have so much fun as I did spinning stories with Lady Tsin the White Spider!

Anyway, count me in for trying to get this revived and going. My oldest son is even interested in playing because he remembers how into it I was years back when it was going on originally. Definitely count me in for playtesting!

Gotta run for now. Too much lightning going on here to be on the computer right now. I'll check back later...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2007)

As for the rules.... for now I want to stick to signature styles and rules for followers (dojo's) only..... see how the limited rules thing goes and add more as we go along... see what works.. and what doesn't and get feedback from those spectating...

Why don't your son and youself make an initial character if possible Phoenix in this thread and we'll give the masses a sense of how a battle might go..... again it can be anything your minds want to come up with.... I'll volenteer to judge and will get some moves and flavor text going on a explanatory battle for all to view?.... how's that sound? for these purposes give yourselves two siganature styles each.... and I'll post here what a signature style actually is so we don't confuse.... then we'll go from there to a match and show them all what it's all about..

-Rathan


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2007)

A little rules set I've been working on... the Powers are slightly new... or at least tweeked from the last version of the game.... the rules are more reworded and reworked.

*Flags:*

_*Default:*_
These are the 'units' that a fighter strives to obtain to win the match over thier opponent. For this explination lets assume a fight was set for three flags to win the match. All three flags would start in a Neutral Position, i.e, 3 Flags Neutral. Opponent 1 jumps out into a commanding lead winning the first two rounds, giving him two flags leaving one flag still neutral. On the third round Opponent 2 finally chimes in with a win of his own. At this point a flag would be taken from Opponent 1 and returned to the neutral flags in the middle making the battle score in essence look like Opponent 1: 1 Flag; 2 Flags Neutral. And this seesaw  battle would continue untill one opponent is able to obtain all three flags to win the match.
_*Speed:*_
Unlike descibed above, this type of flag gaining method can make things move a bit faster. Instead of the flags moving back and forth between opponents from a neutral position, flags just accumulate as you win rounds. The first opponent to reach the set number of flags to win the match is victorious.

*Types of Matches:*

_*Regular Matches*_
In a regular match the winner of the insult round at the beginning the match will set a number of flags to fight towards. Each round a move will be generated by both opponents and a judge will base a judgement off said moves as how one move does aginst the other. The move that the judge chooses to prevail over the other will win a flag for the round. The match will continue in this way untill one fighter or the other reached to specified number of flags to win the match. 
_*Strategy matches*_ 
In a strategy match, every three rounds, the fighters post five moves and subsequently choose which move they will decide to use. Judges are encouraged to pay special attention to moves that might well cancel out another's. After three of the five moves are used, another hand of five moves is generated. The advantages to this is that fighters can try and choose their best moves, are more likely to get a signature style and are able to attempt to match defenses to their opponents attacks.
_*Style Matches*_ 
In a style match the fighters use the generated move as a basis to describe what they do to their opponent. Judges must first decide if they think the description is fair based on the generated move, and they must then decide which description sounds more like a move that would garner a round victory. In a style move a better-generated move is a move that allows for good description. A good description is one that appeals to the judge as a round winner. It is the description of the attack, not the generated move itself that is judged by the judges in a style match. Obviously the better your writing skills the better you will do in such a match.

*Powers and Character Perks:*

*Signature Style:* If a character uses a move with a signature style he knows and wins the round, he wins an extra point. Fighters are immune to moves generated containing a signature style they know. Signature styles are normally chosen from the last style used to win the fight that led to the tier advancement. If this style is already known, the next move is used and so on. If necessary a judge can randomly choose a style for the fighter.

*Followers:* Once reaching the third tier in any path, a character can now choose to join a gang/faction/group/dojo or start one of thier own. Those wishing to start some sort of group for others to follow, let it be noted it can be anything really, from a gang in the inner streets, to rockband if you so choose and anything inbetween. 
I ask those of which that choose to start such a group please use disgression on what is chosen, as you will not be allowed to have an all powerfull mob with connections out the wazoo. Choosing members carefully is essential, as only groups in good standing (i.e. with a winning record) may take in new members. A winnging recond means that each fight fought while in one of these groups by all members will be recoded victories and losses for the whole of the group.
An Example if you will; John Doe's just started his dojo and has recruited two new members. He along with his two new students each fight one match aginst an opponent that has challenged them. Two of them are victorious, the other was not. For terms of the Dojo's record it would be 2-1 as two of them were victorious and one suffered a loss. The Dojo is still in good standing but not looking so hot. Never-the-less they can still recruit new members as they still have a winning recond. 
Unless otherwised discussed with the group leader, only the founder or current group leader can accept requests or offer admittance into his or her group.
A group may have diffrent paths in thier little gathering as well, but remember to keep this within reason.  It is acceptable that a Law Path group leader my ask or accept a Good Path member to join his or her group, but not so much so for a Chaos Group Memeber to invite or accept entry of a Law Path to his or her group.
If a group leader wishes to remove a memeber from his or her group a challenge must be issued to said person he or she wishes to oust. This challange may either me accepted and fought, or the challangee may opt to forfeit the match and leave under his or her own valition. No loss will go on record for this forfiet of the leadrers challenge.


----------



## Gomez (Apr 4, 2007)

I would be up for some You Bastard!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 4, 2007)

A demo! Sounds fun! Since I don't remember all the possible styles anymore, when we make up characters I'll just gen two random moves each and those will be the signature styles our people know.

I assume we should start with full on insults and everything as well for the judge to consider?   

I'll try to work them up tonight or tomorrow and post our starting stuff. Maybe you can post a 'Masters decree' before then?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2007)

Gomez..... just wanted to extend a thankyou for your intrest..... everyone is welcome even though nothing is set in permanant stone thusfar..... welcome aboard.... if you have any suggestions on how things should go after you see how things are going to work.... please feel free to shout them out.. I ment what I said any and all suggestions will be taken into consideration.....

Phoenix.... yea.. I will post the Masters Decree here in just a few..... the genning og the sig styles is fine for this little demo it's what I assumed you'd do anyways 

-Rathan


----------



## Rathan (Apr 4, 2007)

As the winds channel over the the vast openess of the prairie... a lone man stands on a slightly raised patch of land... he is clad in loose gray robes with a long, ominious, hood covering the entirity of his face..... a long gnarled staff in one hand which the end rests softly in the grass at his feet.... the other arm outstretched and finger pointing to a small dirt patch a few meters away..... slowly his chest rises under the loose clothing as he takes a long breath and begins to speak....

"*The ancient masters have decreed this match to take place at the prairie north-west of the Dragon's Crater on the day of the grasshopper.*" the figure would boast as he awaited the combatants to arrive....


[sblock=OOC]At This Point the two combatants will introduce themselves into the battle... with flavor text and rp.... as well as generate an insult.... insults are then weighed by the judge and whichever the judge desides stings the most will win the rights to choose what type of fight they will enter into and how many flags it will take to win the battle... (The rules for what type of matches can be picked and how flags work are posted in a post above... take a look if you haven't played the game before or need a refresher...) [/sblock]


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey! 
Oh man, YB! was darn nice when I first stumbled on it. I vaguely remember Phoenix, and Rathan with his rambling style posts 

If you'll be rebuilding/reconfiguring the rules, I'd be glad to help.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 5, 2007)

Again nice to see another familiar face Dalamar... and yes.. I am rebuilding.... or should I say underbuilding the rules for another push at a chance to resurect this favorite game of mine..... as you can see by some of the posts above I've got a basic skeleton above that I wish to base things off of.... if you see anything.... weather it be something from the generator page where the old rules are.. or from the new ones I've just randomly spit out so far that you'd like to change or add in... let me know I've said it many times now.. any and all suggestions and comments are greatly welcomed....


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2007)

Hmm, YB brings back the memories. I wouldn't mind getting onboard once again. I could also give Kalanyr a prod to see if it still interests him.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 5, 2007)

hey Festy! wow..... part of my night crew... god what times... we had sooo much fun together both on the threads and on irc..... memories indeed.... welcome aboard again then.. it's good to see you once again.... check out the thread and stuff and feel free to offer suggestions and comments 

-Rathan

P.S. PLEASE do contact Kal for me Festy.... I tried emailing him through here but got no responce.. I'd love to see him here once again....


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 6, 2007)

Beside the gray robed judge, a flash of flame and burst of smoke explodes up from the ground. Stepping forward from the cloud is a tall muscular man covered in tribal tattoos over his battle scarred skin. He drops his red cloak to the ground leaving a wide leather belt and breeches covering his legs down to the fur topped leather boots he wears upon his feet. His head is bald and his fiery red goatee parts as his mouth opens and he speaks in a deep voice to the judge.

"I have been summoned here to battle a fiend from another land. He who thinks his laws can bind all and encompass all. Little does he understand that the more you attempt to cage the beast inside, the stronger it does become. I will teach him the pain of his folly in battle."

Shouting upward to the heavens like an invocation to summon his foe, Korax the Mighty spews forth his insult and challenge... 

*"I find your niece to be ape-like, your stable to be drab, and your experience to be callused. You Bastard!"*

OOC: Sig styles that I got randomly from the generator (with my son watching mine and me watching his, so no fishing here!) were Chimera, and.....get this- PHOENIX!!! HA HA HA! For a visual, think of Kratos (from the God of War games) with a goatee and robe/cloak that he wears when not in battle. He is a tribal shaman who channels the power of the Path of Chaos with his magic to do battle. LET THE GAMES BEGIN!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2007)

The smoke robed judge would point the fighters position out on the large crater like patch of dirt and waited for his opponent to show him or her self.... small yellow orbs would shine bright as the wind moved the hood about the judges head... he watched the man set forth his insult to his oppoent and again leaned on his staff and waited for Korax's opponent to appear and give his own....


[sblock=OOC] heh... nice Phoenix... now we wait for his opponent to arrive and give a bit of flavor text and set his insult before I judge on who's sounds more biting and award the winner the choice of match and number of flags.......[/sblock]


----------



## GDI7007 (Apr 6, 2007)

Trudging through the light grasses, a man with ripping muscles and clunky armour strides confidently forward to meet the challenge. 
"I am Orillion. From the lands far west I have come to meet this challenge and bring order to the hallowed grounds in which you tread..." 

_*"I find your son to be insidious, your school to be cursed, and your judo to be child-like. You Bastard!"*_

[sblock=OOC]Path of Law with staff and sword signature styles[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2007)

"hmmmmm tough call.. though calling his sister apelike and his experience callus seems a bit more biting to me... Insults to Korax the Mighty.... you may set the type of match and how many flags this contest will have..... goodluck to you both...."

[sblock=OOC]As both of you are the same tier and rank.... i.e. you both have equal stats and iffen you had tiers atm you'd be liken to eachother.... the winner of the insults will go first to gen a move this first round.... then his opponent will go first next round and the combatants will take turns posting first for the remainder of the match.... btw.. love the thumbnail GDI7007.... way to add some flare to your character   [/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 6, 2007)

"I declare that this battle will be three flags in length. It shall take that long to teach this cur that these lands benefit more from natures' chaos than they would from his paltry order. Now Orillion, guard yourself for true, though it shall avail ye not in the end!"

*The thunder scatters the plain; dodges the beauty of the crevice!*

Curling his hands into claws and slowly raising them up high as if he were drawing power from the earth itself, Korax then spreads his hands wide apart before speaking an echoing word of power and slamming his massive hands together. After a moment of utter silence, an explosion of sound reverberates outward like a wall of sound rushing out from the center point. Blowing the judges robes sideways and ripping the surrounding grasses to shreds with it's force, it quickly slams into Orillion with bone rattling force. Using the attack also as a distraction, Korax jumps and rolls to one side hoping to dodge whatever counterattack his foe might launch...


----------



## Gomez (Apr 6, 2007)

What move generator are you using for this match?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 6, 2007)

Gomez said:
			
		

> What move generator are you using for this match?



The old one linked to above by Rathan. Reposted here for convenience...

http://webpages.charter.net/midknight/yb.html

I assumed we were using this until we are able to modify or create a new one if we need to...


----------



## Rathan (Apr 6, 2007)

It is indeed the generator I'm using.... as it's still held by Midknight and I cannot make any changes to it currently..... though I DID contact Midknight via email extending him invatation to return and check out my attempt to resurect YB from it's old ashes.... I hope he'll accept..... but yes.. as for now that will be the generator we will be using..... any other questions Gomez?


----------



## GDI7007 (Apr 7, 2007)

As the cataclysmic wave reaches Orillion, he spins the mighty staff of Order to wave away the punch of Korax's strike. Then he swings in a low rising arc to connect under the chin of Korax to knock him heavenward!
_*
The staff strikes the heavens; waves away the punch of the settlement!*_

[sblock=OOC]!!!One of my signature style things is staff and DUDE i got a staff move[/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 7, 2007)

the judge watches on as the combatants take stance and lauch at eachother and a birage insuses... once the dust settles the judge is left scratching his chin.... 

"hmmm... well I must say this is a tough call but I will have to side with the lawful ones move... it seemed to do just SLIGHTLY more damge.. this round was extreamly hard to call though....."

*Round Orillion!.... Two Flags Orillion!*

*2 Flags Orillion; 1 Neutral*

[sblock=OOC] As you can see the law fighter generated a move with his signature style in it... thusly... as he won the round he was awarded two flags instead of just one....

You might also note judging is well.... completely random and subjective... it completely depends on how the judge FEELS like juding the match.... some judges are partial to softer more fluid moves... whereas other like those kinda of moves the rattle an opponents bones and at that a judges mood can change from match to match.... or even MID match sometimes... If and when those of you that wish to judge do so.... it's important to try and not let personal vendettas get in the way of judging a fair fight.... a judge must be completely neutral and not a take sides whatso ever....[/sblock]


----------



## GDI7007 (Apr 8, 2007)

_*The blizzard leaps over the orchard; shields the onslaught of the bone!*_
[sblock=OOC]Sorry for not making my move fancy,its way past my bedtime  [/sblock]


----------



## Rathan (Apr 8, 2007)

OOC: Just flavor it up later on GDI7007... that's the beauty of play by post hehe


----------



## GDI7007 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oops. Signed in as the wrong person...BRB.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 8, 2007)

OOC: There I am again! Now back to the fight!

Korax reels from the mighty blow his foe delivers. Reaching deep inside to find the strength to continue, he uses his magic to summon forth a chain made of energy which he swings in a great arc to attack Orillion. After that, he spins the chain in front and above him to form a protective shield against counterattacks...

_*The chain scatters the foothills; negates the kick of the rodent!*_


----------



## Rathan (Apr 8, 2007)

OOC1: wow.... you were up late tonight Phoenix.. nice to see someone else on this forum that does so once and a while... to answer your question from WAY earlier.. I work nights mostly... so I'm usually a night owl these days heh...

 the judge stands emotionless as the opponents start the second round.... his glowing yellow eyes watching them both intently.... once the two had attempted their strikes and went back to thier positions the judge speaks softly.....

"hmmm though the lawfull did make a nice leap his landing was scattered by the chaotic one...."

*Round Korax!.... One Flag Korax!"*

*1 Flag Orillion; 2 Flags Neutral*

[sblock=OOC2] As you can all see Korax one one flag back to the neutral position with this rounds victory.... if he wins another... all flags will be come neutral... if  Orillion wins next round the flags will return as they were last round... and this goes on back ad forth untill one fighter or the other can win all three flags to thier side...[/sblock]


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 9, 2007)

Korax summons forth arcane energy and infuses it into his right fist which begins to crackle with power. Driving forward with his fist raised before his head, Korax flies high as if to smite down upon his foe. Then at the last moment, his move changes to surprise his enemy by switching to a high kick aimed towards Orillion's face!

_*The unicorn flies before the marsh; kicks higher than the drive of the settlement!*_


----------



## GDI7007 (Apr 10, 2007)

Orillion snaps his fingers and a two section staff appears in his hands. Swinging it low he attacks Korax. 

_*The nunchaku wounds the ricefield as it drifts over the Point of the Wailing Bones; avoids the rolling of the ice!*_


----------



## Rathan (Apr 10, 2007)

the judge again stood motionless and emotionless as the fighters once more had at eachother with a flurry of attacks..... he smiled softly.. though you couldn't really see it once as the cowl about his head kept his face hidden....... he took a few moments after the combatants were done and catching thier breaths then spoke...

"the lawfull one clearly had the superiour attack this round!"

*Round  Orillion.... One Flag Orillion!*

*2 Flags Orillion; 1 Flag Neutral*


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 10, 2007)

OOC: Rathan and all others- a question... How simple do you all really want to keep this new version of YB? Are signature styles going to be the only power? If so, then why have more than one path at all? If we want it to be mostly about the roleplaying again, then just have one path with the higher tiers (gaining a new sig style each tier?) and everyone can RP their influences and motivations. You want your character to be good, evil, lawful, chaotic, or whatever else? Go ahead and RP it that way!

So what are your thoughts? Super simple, or a little complex where there are some different powers for different paths? Let's hear your thoughts, please!


----------



## Rathan (Apr 10, 2007)

that's not a half bad idea at all... but I will wait to hear what the others have to say about it before I delve into changing anything....

- Rathan


----------



## GDI7007 (Apr 12, 2007)

The scythe kicks before the shrine; absorbs the rolling of the barrens as it beautifully protects against the pain of the wind!


Orillion kick cuts through the air like a scythe


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 12, 2007)

Korax forms a sword of energy and slashes at Orillion with it while trying to fend off the attack of his foe...

_*The sword strikes the volcano; fends off the quickening of the cave!*_


OOC: GAH!!!     :\  Dangit! Well Rathan, at least you can point out this result in the demo now too. BTW, I have another proposal for a rules change to your definition of Signature Styles. What if the signature style a fighter gains is not automatically the last move generated in the fight, but instead the player gets to choose any one style that was used by him during that fight? I think it could be more fun to have a choice and not get stuck with a stupid sounding style unless you wanted one (Grasshopper anyone?). Again, everyone please weigh in and contribute your thoughts.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2007)

OOC: well as I had indicated in my new rules.... a fighter is not immune to his own style... he only gets two flags for genning his own style if he wins the round..... however... with that said..

 the judge stands in awe as the fighters unlesh thier moves.... while one has a nice offensive the other has a pretty impressive defence with a semi credible offence..... he waits a few lingering moments before desiding.. then speaks

"more often than not I got for the offensive move for the win... but in this case I beleive the law fighter proved his denefense compatantly...."

*Round and Match Orillion!*

*Three Flags and Match to Orillion*

*Results/*:
In a real match... this would result in Orillion gaining a rank.. and possibly even a tier if he had acumlated enough ranks beforehand to advance to the next tier..... in Korax's case he would either drop one rank in his current tier or become dishonored if he had no ranks in his tier to begin the match.... likewise if he was disgraced 2 (which I have to add rules for.. hehe) at the beginning of the match... he would drop one tier and be at the highest rank of the next lowest tier and would start his next battle as such..... I'd like to thank my two playtesters here Phoenix and his son GDI7007 for helping me demonstrate how a match would look like and how it would flow..... if anyone has questions or comments.... please feel free to post them now 

P.S. I kinda like that idea phoenix.... I'll just have to hope not everyone chooses the same styles for thier sig styles... otherwise... the game would be a little overlapping heh


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 12, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> P.S. I kinda like that idea phoenix.... I'll just have to hope not everyone chooses the same styles for thier sig styles... otherwise... the game would be a little overlapping heh




OOC: Not too much I would hope. I figure that even with 5-6 options minimum per match there still won't be alot of overlap in the choices available. And even then, since people aren't immune to their own known styles some overlap wouldn't be too horrible I think (and hope).


----------



## Rathan (Apr 12, 2007)

you're right... the overlap won't.... but if and when I and everyone else wants to put back in the immunity..... it might.. again as you said with only 5 or 6 choices..... the overlap shouldn't be that bad... I'll add it to the rules tomorrow after I get up..... thanks for the suggestion Phoenix


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 13, 2007)

Rathan, so what do we do now that our demo fight is done? I hope that those who have posted above about being interested in playing YB! are still lurking around and checking this thread. I don't want them to forget about it because we were doing a demo they weren't involved in. I'm interested to hear what anyone else thinks about the questions/proposals that have been brought up. To recap:

1. Is taking away the immunity aspect of Signature Styles okay? After all, even a swordmaster can be cut by another's blade.

2. When gaining Sig Styles, should it stay that the last style used becomes the sig style known, or would choosing from any of the styles used during that battle be okay?

3. Should there be only one path to follow with any differences being made in roleplaying alone? (This means no powers beyond Signature Styles at this point. What use Yen would be, I don't know.) Or should we have the multiple paths which define the characters and enable different powers for each path to be used? (Like the Light, Dark, Law, Chaos, or whatever...)

4. Do we discuss possible rules some more after this, or do we start with what we have and open it up for people to start making characters and get some fights going?

5. When we do start fights, are we going to have only certain people allowed to judge like in the old system, and if so who will those people be?

Anyone interested in playing, PLEASE post your thoughts on these questions as well as any other questions or comments you might have.

Rathan, maybe you can change the title to let people know we're looking for feedback from them?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 14, 2007)

1. Is taking away the immunity aspect of Signature Styles okay? After all, even a swordmaster can be cut by another's blade.

Makes enough sense to me. I had an idea and would like to throw it around for consideration as an option for sig styles, just to add some variety to them. As sig styles normally increase the damage of a particular style by one, perhaps an alternative option would be to choose a style and when it is used against you have the damage reduced by one.

2. When gaining Sig Styles, should it stay that the last style used becomes the sig style known, or would choosing from any of the styles used during that battle be okay?

Choosing from any of the styles used by your character during the match seems appropriate.

3. Should there be only one path to follow with any differences being made in roleplaying alone? (This means no powers beyond Signature Styles at this point. What use Yen would be, I don't know.) Or should we have the multiple paths which define the characters and enable different powers for each path to be used? (Like the Light, Dark, Law, Chaos, or whatever...)

Starting with the one path with variations through rp may be the way to go for now. We're looking for simplicity at present. I'd like to see multiple paths at some stage but I think it'd be acceptable to wait until they've been manifested in as easy to digest terms as possible.

4. Do we discuss possible rules some more after this, or do we start with what we have and open it up for people to start making characters and get some fights going?

What other rules are there to discuss?

5. When we do start fights, are we going to have only certain people allowed to judge like in the old system, and if so who will those people be?

How did the old judging system work? It might just be easier to keep it.


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 14, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> 1. Is taking away the immunity aspect of Signature Styles okay? After all, even a swordmaster can be cut by another's blade.



I think it would be okay, plus it would speed up things as there would be less moves that absolutely can't hurt a fighter. I also like Festy's suggestion.
Maybe, if immunities are kept, they should only make the fighter immune to flag change, not mean they automatically win against the style? I can't recall how it was done in the old rules off the top of my head.



> 2. When gaining Sig Styles, should it stay that the last style used becomes the sig style known, or would choosing from any of the styles used during that battle be okay?



Perhaps choose from the styles that you used succesfully?



> 3. Should there be only one path to follow with any differences being made in roleplaying alone? (This means no powers beyond Signature Styles at this point. What use Yen would be, I don't know.) Or should we have the multiple paths which define the characters and enable different powers for each path to be used? (Like the Light, Dark, Law, Chaos, or whatever...)



Not sure if a multitude of paths would be desirable, but at least some choice would be nice. Players always like it when they can affect how their characters advance. But I think being able to choose Signature Styles does take care of that somewhat.



> 4. Do we discuss possible rules some more after this, or do we start with what we have and open it up for people to start making characters and get some fights going?



Some rules-discussion should probably take place before we open up the arenas. Such things would probably include what kind of abilities we want to include at the upper end of the scale and such. 



> 5. When we do start fights, are we going to have only certain people allowed to judge like in the old system, and if so who will those people be?



IIRC, in the old system, anyone could judge as a normal judge. Then there were two higher levels of judges who could promote lower level judges. 
But probably allowing anyone to judge, provided that both fighters approve, is the best choice.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2007)

Ok..... hows this sound..... again my word is NOT final say.... I want a general agreement before rules are changed... and that's from everyone offering insight and comments...

*Sig Styles:* instead of it being set that you win tweo flags if you gena nd win with your sig style.. the players have a choice at the taime they gain the sig style.... an offensive style; you gain an extra flag when winning with your genned sig style.... OR defensive style: when you gen your sig style and you loose that round... the flags won are reduced by one.... choice.... always a good call heh... it gives the game diversity without complicating it too much...

*Style Chosen when Gaining a Tier:* I like the idea that Dalamar suggested..... when gaining a new tier you are allowed to choose from those moves you were able to win a round on in the fight you battled to gain said new tier...

*Paths:* hmmmm... one path sounds good.... something to this effect (please feel free to come up with better names for the tiers please LOL)

Path of the Bastard!
Unskilled: _No Ranks_
Apprentice: 0-2
Journeyman: 0-4
Seasoned Veteran: 0-6
Master: 0-8
Grand Master: 0-10

(please... please help me with these tier names... off the cuff.. they sound SO horrid LOL)

*More Rules:* Nothing is comming to mind.... really... the basicly courtsey rules and regs are on the move gen page under rules... those can basicly stay the same.... though if and when I can get a hold of Morrus to make us a forum.. or even a sub forum.. I'll C&P what is essential to playing the new and underpowered version... (by the way.. anyone know how to go about contacting him about this?... I've tried email three times... no luck thusfar....)

*Fights, Judges, And a Place to do So:* see the thing above resembing a paragraph in my warped reality of grammar LOL.... Fights and judging should be done as it has been done sense the beginning.. again in the move gen page.... the 'rules' for judging are listed.. if you need me to post them here.. I shall at anyones request.... as for the actuall judges.... I'd assume anyone posting here is up for nomination.... especially those who used to play the game natually... as they have experience... all be it distantly hehe...

Again... even though this is my pet project and pipedream does in NO WAY mean my word is final.... please keep that in mind


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> *Sig Styles:* instead of it being set that you win tweo flags if you gena nd win with your sig style.. the players have a choice at the taime they gain the sig style.... an offensive style; you gain an extra flag when winning with your genned sig style.... OR defensive style: when you gen your sig style and you loose that round... the flags won are reduced by one.... choice.... always a good call heh... it gives the game diversity without complicating it too much...



Well, that would introduce some interesting changes. You could build an entirely defensive fighter that wins by wearing down his opponent by denying that foe as many flags gained during the fight! But imagine taking it a step further, could you possibly learn a style both offensively AND defensively??!! So when you used such a style if you win you get an extra flag but if you lose you lose one less flag. This begs the question in my mind of whether or not you could learn the same style twice either offensively or defensively. (Maybe only after a certain tier?)



			
				Rathan said:
			
		

> *Style Chosen when Gaining a Tier:* I like the idea that Dalamar suggested..... when gaining a new tier you are allowed to choose from those moves you were able to win a round on in the fight you battled to gain said new tier...



I would argue that it's more realistic to keep it open to any move you used during the fight, not just ones used succesfully (especially if we open up defensive sig styles as above. If you won the round but gained no flags due to your opponents defensive sig style, then was the move used succesfully?) Using only moves that they already used well just doesn't seem right to me. Some people strive to do better when they didn't do well before. Sometimes you work harder to get something right after you've failed at it. So I think even if you didn't win the round with a move doesn't mean it couldn't be something a character would be interested in studying.



			
				Rathan said:
			
		

> *Paths:* hmmmm... one path sounds good.... something to this effect (please feel free to come up with better names for the tiers please LOL)
> 
> Path of the Bastard!
> Unskilled: _No Ranks_
> ...



Naming the tiers like that at all makes it hard to open up higher tiers later if we want to extend things out further. After all, what is higher than a Grandmaster? I would argue that they could just stay numbered and the players will make up their own titles for each character (not necessarily each tier) as they wish. Unless you do a mortals and immortals thing of some sort. Maybe at the point when there are a minimum number of grandmasters (3?? 5?? I don't know, but something fairly low with a minimum of 2) then they transcend the mortal realm and start the tiers again as unskilled immortals. At this point they can only battle other immortals. Could there be other levels beyond the Immortals? Ancients, Old Ones? Who knows. Do they keep their gained styles or lose them and start over? I don't know. I'm making this up as I type it!!


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 15, 2007)

Maybe just naming the tiers above unskilled as Xth Circles? This way we don't have to top anywhere (IT'S OVER 9,000!!!) by the naming scheme. So somebody who has won their first match becomes a warrior/mage/knight/ninja/whatever of the 1st Circle.

Also, do we want to keep "negative" ranks? Put another way, does reaching a given Circle and losing your first match drop you back down?


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to keep a buffer of negitive ranks..... at least one... max of two per tier... let me know how you all would vote.... one Disgraced/Out of Favor/Dishonored ranks or two per tier.. and a name for the negitive ranks to be set in stone as well... damn I wish we had more people for feedback heh... I'd like my own forum or subforum but have NO idea how to go about getting one requested :/

As for the 1st Circle Mage/Figher/Ninja or whatever.. I kinda like that.... give the sense of increse of power in tiers... plus... keeps it simple and clean... Festy?.. Phoenix.. anyone else..... your thoughs?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 15, 2007)

I like the 'Circles' idea! As for the negative levels names, I don't know. Should we have buffer levels at all or could you lock in and not be able to drop back down a tier/circle once you've reached it? I wouldn't mind much either way, but I thought I'd throw it out there for discussion.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2007)

there really is no need of them... I for one liked them but with an infinate tier structure like we plan to have.... they're not really needed are they?.... heh..... I do think at SOME point we should set a ceiling... but it's not important untill someone reaches that high a tier....


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 15, 2007)

How exactly did this thread escape my notice? I'll see if I can chime in at a later time, when I'm not overwhelmed.


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 15, 2007)

Rathan said:
			
		

> I'd like my own forum or subforum but have NO idea how to go about getting one requested :/



This I can comment on easily - If there is enough traffic for a subforum, it can be created. Such a request would be made in the Meta-Forum. *Do not do that yet!* The original Fight Club forum was created at a time when YB! overwhelmed traditional Play by Posts. Only time will tell if it'll happen again. That isn't just a question of popularity - there might actually be rules in YB! to reduce the number of threads (perhaps there are specific arena threads). Of course, even if the number of threads is comparably smaller, there may be a new Fight Club forum if other circumstances arise (such as similar fight games).


----------



## Rathan (Apr 15, 2007)

perhaps I should start an actual rules thread in here.. 'talking the talk' and start offering people the chance to play in 'playing the game'?.... thusly... the rules would be here like any normal PbP game.. and the IC battling would be done in Playing the Game like normal?.... yea.. I think that's what I'll do.. I'll work on getting a rules page... a basic on for YB! A New Beginning! up and working here..... any chance in getting it sticky'ed Knight Otu once it's up? heh


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2007)

well.... as some of you may or may not have seen I've started a new thread with a listing of rules... I'd like each one of you to sneak a peek at it.. and tell me what you think.... if it's good... let me know... if you have some concerns, comments, or issues... please also let me know.... now.. onto a bigger fish to fry...

Yen.... we have a serious issue here... they're in the generator.. and I can't take them out... don't have access to it... BUT... how about this for a solution.. as the game gets going... I say we set up a 'shop' of some kind as Wicht did a long while back.... this shop will have ONE use items in it.... and only one item can be used per match.... the players can also ask to have custom items made to more fit thier chara concept.. such as a sash for a monk... or featherlight shoes for a boxer... but we can have premade ones as well to start... ONE power per item please if this is done... now.. this will give us a two fold atvantage... one... it will allow a little more diveisty between the characters... as well.. it will also allow us to try out NEW powers people come up with to see how they work and might fit in our new game.... let me know what you all think.... I want your advice!


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 16, 2007)

Rathan, I love the idea of single use items for sale in the shop as a way of using Yen and playtesting new powers. Brilliant! I'll also go check out the new rules thread...

Okay, another suggestion. Until such a time that we do get our own forum, I think we should have all these YB threads cross connected so they don't get easily lost. Since you've started this thread and the Rules thread Rathan, can you modify their 1st or 2nd posts so that they each have links to all non-battle YB threads. Because if we get this going we will end up with at least another thread or two more than we already have (character thread, YB shop, not to mention peoples dojo threads, etc...).


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2007)

Can do with the linkage.... and if you look.. I beleive I already have heh.... I might have overlooked something.... so I will doublecheck.... thanks for the input Phoenix...

also.... I've asked in the 'meta' forum to have the rules page stickied.... two reasons for this.... to keep the thread at 'eye level' to generate intrest amoung those who post and veiw here... but also... I've asked that no posting be done in the rules thread JUST yet... and I am afriad in doinf this the rules page MIGHT get lost in the shuffle.... I may however turn the rules thread into the rules/character thread once I have all the rules I am going to incorparate IN that thread.... then we can start to have battles in 'playing the game'....


----------



## Rathan (Apr 16, 2007)

crosslinkage with the discussion and rules threads is done.... though in a sadder note... the stickied thread for the rules is a no go..... oh well... maybe once we have more players.... I'm desperate for more player intrest atm... I don't want this to die as quickly as it was reborn..... maybe with the rules we have I should submit a charater in Playing the game and see who challenges me.... heh.... course then we need a judge hehe


----------



## Rathan (Apr 18, 2007)

bumpage


----------



## Rathan (Apr 19, 2007)

wow.. got really quiet in here..... did I somehow kill the thread? *pops a breath mint*


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 19, 2007)

I can't really think of anything else that needs to be said, the rules as they are are solid and simple. The question becomes a matter of drawing interest.


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 19, 2007)

So, do we turn the key and rev this baby up to see what she can do?


----------



## Dalamar (Apr 19, 2007)

That's probably our best, and only, option at this point.


----------



## Rathan (Apr 20, 2007)

I fullheartedly agree... and I've got an idea that will keep the rules page up semi near the top... I'm gonna open it up for posting... but JUST for character posts.. make it a character/rules page..... sound good? if you two want to start to make charas... be my guest... remember.. playing the game is where we will do the battle threads..

- Rathan


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Apr 25, 2007)

Anybody else want to get a fight going?? Dalamar can't right now and I should judge the first match, so that leaves it open for someone else to battle Rathan's character, Korik. To do so, first post your YB character here at the bottom of the Rules Thread before responding to Rathan's challenge.


----------

